# Some Of Us Aren't Smarter Than A 5th Grader



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Clicky Thingy


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

So what's wrong with this picture?

Don't get me wrong, I had just as good of a laugh as anyone else over the video and I don't mean to get bleeding heart liberal here but I really don't blame the girl as much as I blame our society's misdirected priorities and the effect that has on our education system.

Here is a primary example of what I'm talking about. First we don't educate the kid then we put her on a pedestal because of her looks and talent then we crucify her because we didn't educate her properly in the beginning.

The whole thing is pretty screwed up if you ask me. It's like we'll pay some clown on a stage hundreds of thousands of dollars for a night of grabbing his crotch and singing to us with dirty lyrics that degrade women and then with the same line of twisted thinking, we let insurance companies continually reduce what they pay a doctor that has dedicated their life to correcting the effects of our misguided priorities as individuals. You know, some of those finer things in life like smoking, drinking, eating the wrong foods, and philandering as such.

Wow, off the soap box now but just as an FYI in case you still think I'm a radical, sociopath reformist that wants to overthrow the government. I'm really not that conservative or anti social. I drink lots of beer, have a 52 inch LCD TV at home, and drive a gas guzzling SUV to pull my 6,000 pound toy (that has a 17 inch flat scree TV on the wall and is loaded with more beer). So don't think I'm Mr Green Jeans who is normally found in the lower forty tending his organic vegetable patch. It's just sometimes you need to stand back and look at what it is exactly that we are doing as a society so that we aren't living a total lie.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Clicky Thingy doesn't work ...It says page not found


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Clicky Thingy doesn't work ...It says page not found


http://www.komando.com/videos/
(it's the video of the day )


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> So what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I had just as good of a laugh as anyone else over the video and I don't mean to get bleeding heart liberal here but I really don't blame the girl as much as I blame our society's misdirected priorities and the effect that has on our education system.
> 
> ...


I am geographically challenged, badly. I have no concept of what is where and fortunately I laugh at myself while others laugh at me







. Rick on the other hand, I swear, knows where everything is. I associate with this gal and at the same time, see the humorous side.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oy!







lol!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

That is funny! Unfortunately, I bet half of Americans don't know where Budapest is. I happened to have visited it while on a Eurail trip after college. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have know either. Maybe geography education is getting better, though. At least the 5th grader knew it!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've heard of Turkey, but I've never head of "Hungry". That has to be one of the best comedic lines of the decade!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I've heard of Turkey, but I've never head of "Hungry". That has to be one of the best comedic lines of the decade!


LOL. I agree. Do you think that Kelly Pickler can possibly epitomize the blonde girl any better? She's exactly the type that spawned the rash of blonde jokes. By the way, did you know why they almost weren't allowed to move the dimmer switch from the floor to the column?

They were afraid that blondes would get their feet stuck in the steering wheel!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ya'll know why blondes have flat foreheads and dimples on their chins?

When thinkin', they put their pointin' finger on their chin, look up into the sky and then twist the pointy finger.

Then they smack themselves in the forehead with an open palm and say "O yeah!...Duh!!".


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Are we going there? Ok...

A blonde was walking along a river, trying to figure out how to cross. Eventually she spots another blonde on the other side.

"How do you get to the other side?" she yells across.

The second blonde replies, "Duh, you _are_ on the other side!"


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> So what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I had just as good of a laugh as anyone else over the video and I don't mean to get bleeding heart liberal here but I really don't blame the girl as much as I blame our society's misdirected priorities and the effect that has on our education system.
> 
> ...


Bill, it's simple economics. Are we willing to pay more to hear a pretty girl sing, or a boy locate Budapest? While there are regretful elements to this scene, it is no different than the college football or basketball player going pro prior to graduation. If the guy can make a million bucks playing hoops - then he has been equipped to make a living, and probably a much better one than if he graduated with a BS in Electrical Engineering.

Bruce


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Bill, it's simple economics. Are we willing to pay more to hear a pretty girl sing, or a boy locate Budapest? While there are regretful elements to this scene, it is no different than the college football or basketball player going pro prior to graduation. If the guy can make a million bucks playing hoops - *then he has been equipped to make a living*, and probably a much better one than if he graduated with a BS in Electrical Engineering.
> 
> Bruce


As long as his career plays out as expected and that he doesn't get hurt during that career







No, I'm not a pessimist or a nay-sayer...just a realist.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> So what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I had just as good of a laugh as anyone else over the video and I don't mean to get bleeding heart liberal here but I really don't blame the girl as much as I blame our society's misdirected priorities and the effect that has on our education system.
> 
> ...


Bill, it's simple economics. Are we willing to pay more to hear a pretty girl sing, or a boy locate Budapest? While there are regretful elements to this scene, it is no different than the college football or basketball player going pro prior to graduation. If the guy can make a million bucks playing hoops - then he has been equipped to make a living, and probably a much better one than if he graduated with a BS in Electrical Engineering.

Bruce
[/quote]
I know what you're saying Bruce but I still think it's screwed up priorities


----------

